# Jet Li: Fearless



## Shawn (Nov 4, 2007)

Just watched it again on HBO Zone. What a great movie to see again. Anybody agree? Jet Li is the man.


----------



## Alpo (Nov 4, 2007)

Ive been meaning to rent it, but I never got around to it.  I quite lke his Hong Kong movies, but the hollywood ones...


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 4, 2007)

Alpo said:


> Ive been meaning to rent it, but I never got around to it.  I quite lke his Hong Kong movies, but the hollywood ones...



+1


----------



## furyinternal (Nov 4, 2007)

Jet Li!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 4, 2007)

His acting in this movie was phenomenal too.


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 8, 2007)

Seriously, personally I think Jet Li >>> Jackie Chan. The only thing Jackie does better is his unique sense of humor in his fight scenes. As far as the actual acting and fighting is concerned, Jet Li >>> Jackie Chan.


----------



## Naren (Nov 8, 2007)

Azyiu said:


> Seriously, personally I think Jet Li >>> Jackie Chan. The only thing Jackie does better is his unique sense of humor in his fight scenes. As far as the actual acting and fighting is concerned, Jet Li >>> Jackie Chan.



They're two quite different kinds of actors. Jet Li is a serious martial artist while Jackie Chan is a comedian martial artist. In an interview with Jackie Chan, he said that he couldn't do anything Bruce Lee could do (he worked on a bunch of Bruce Lee movies when he was young), so he decided he would do the opposite of everything Bruce did. In a Bruce Lee movie, he'd get punched in the mouth, slowly turn around sinisterly and wipe the blood from his lip, then extend his hand invitingly. Jackie Chan decided to do the opposite of that, so he's get punched in the mouth, do a ridiculous painful expression on his face and start running away acrobatically, jumping over people and fighting them with household objects while trying to escape.

I like both Jackie Chan and Jet Li, but you have to realize that their styles are very very different - acting-wise and martial arts wise.


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 8, 2007)

Let's just say I like Jet Li more than Jackie Chan as martial artist and actor.


----------



## Naren (Nov 8, 2007)

Azyiu said:


> Let's just say I like Jet Li more than Jackie Chan as martial artist and actor.



For me, it really depends on what kind of a mood I'm in.


----------



## XEN (Nov 8, 2007)

Naren said:


> For me, it really depends on what kind of a mood I'm in.


Amen to that. They're really not in the same genre at this point. I'm a big fan of both.


----------



## Naren (Nov 8, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Amen to that. They're really not in the same genre at this point. I'm a big fan of both.



 That's exactly what I was trying to say. To me, they aren't even actors who CAN be compared because they are very different genres.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Nov 8, 2007)

Fearless is an awesome movie, but I personally think his acting in most of his Hollywood movies is terrible. Like in Romeo Must Die, he really doesn't show any emotion at all except when he steals the car ("Great country, free cars" ). That one scene made the movie for me.


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 8, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> Fearless is an awesome movie, but I personally think his acting in most of his Hollywood movies is terrible. Like in Romeo Must Die, he really doesn't show any emotion at all except when he steals the car ("Great country, free cars" ). That one scene made the movie for me.



That is also why I reeeeally wanted Jet Li to be the main character in a future GTA game.


----------



## RonGriff (Nov 9, 2007)

Haven't seen Fearless yet but I will. My favorite Jet Li movie is Kiss of the dragon. He is awesome and trained really well. I heard him and Jackie Chan went to the same school too.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 9, 2007)

Kiss Of The Dragon is definitely one of his best movies IMO, good call. The One is good too and so is Cradle 2 The Grave. 

I agree that you can't really compare Jet Li with Jackie Chan. I'm a huge fan of both and I almost think i'd choose Jackie Chan because of his stunts and comedy but for seriousness, Jet Li definitely.


----------



## Alpo (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm a fan of both Jackie and Jet, too. Very different actors! Both are really amazing, though. Though I think Jackie's Hollywood movies are far better than Jet's.


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 9, 2007)

Of course of course, both Jackie Chan and Jet Li are very different. I am only putting them together since they were both famous in Hong Kong before they went to Hollywood; and am not comparing one with the other. In fact, I am just saying IMO I like Jet more over Jackie. Anyway, that is the only reason why I mentioned them together. That's all.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 10, 2007)

I just read that Jet Li is 44 years old.  Born in 1963. I didn't think he was that old. I would've guessed 35-40. 

Jet Li - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## techjsteele (Nov 10, 2007)

Shawn said:


> I just read that Jet Li is 44 years old.  Born in 1963. I didn't think he was that old. I would've guessed 35-40.
> 
> Jet Li - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I was surprised too when I found out his age. I thought he was in his early 30's!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, well, he's Asian. Asian people tend to look younger than their age. Look at me for example. I still get carded. Nobody believes that i'm 31. They all think i'm 17-23.


----------



## charles22880 (Nov 16, 2007)

jackie's and jet's asian film's are great i tend to saty away from there american or australian studio films. check out jackie chans first police story and jet li's kung fu masters both are great early works.


----------



## DslDwg (Dec 11, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Just watched it again on HBO Zone. What a great movie to see again. Anybody agree? Jet Li is the man.


 If you like Jet - maybe just getting into him you have to check out his older Chinese movies. Of course the production is sometimes not as good and sometimes the stories can be a little corny - but you want to see this guys skills you need to see him along side other Chinese martial artists. I think "Fist of Legend has two or three of the best martial arts scenes ever in a movie. Other good ones include The legend and The Once Upon a time in China series are very good also. Another to look for if you haven't seen him is Donnie Yen - many fans consider him a better martial artist than either Jet or Jackie. Look for the original Iron Monkey as a highlight of this guys skills. 

Jackie Chan and Jet Li did not train together Jet was part of the Bejing Wushu Academy from the time he was eight years old. Jackie Chan was part of a group that trained at the Chinese Opera School including Yuen Biao and Sammo Hung who are both actors as well.


----------



## noodles (Dec 11, 2007)

I remember watching Lethal Weapon 4 and thinking that I had to learn way more about this guy. I loved how he just kept smiling while he owned everyone in sight.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 11, 2007)

I love Lethal Weapon 4 and that was the first movie I have ever seen with Jet Li in it actually. His role was awesome in that movie too. 

Geoff, great post by the way, I will look into getting more of Jet Li's movies. I am working on getting Fearless. I have 4 Jet Li dvds right now and trying to get more. The same with Jackie Chan. I have about 3 of his movies and I want to get Drunken Master because that's my favorite one. Jet Li and Jackie Chan's movies are just awesome.


----------

